# Die Erstellung einer eigenen App,Kosten?



## Siegfried3125 (16. Aug 2015)

Hallo,

Bereits mein zweiter Beitrag heute. (^~^)

...


Ich hätte da mal eine Frage bzüglich der App-Programmierung bei Google Play.
Ich hatte in meinem ersten Thema bereits erwähnt, dass ich mir vor einigen Wochen ein Java-Grundkursbuch zugelegt habe. Es besteht aus knapp 1000 Seiten. Ich befinde mich zurzeit so in dem ersten Viertel des Buches. Heute hatte ich mal ein wenig das Inhaltsverzeichnis studiert und auch  mal etwas auf den letzten Seiten ,rein Interessehalber, gelesen. Dort geht es dann schon um die ersten App-Programmierungen und die registrierung und das Hochladen bei Google Play. 
Ist es tatsächlich möglich, eine eigene App kostenlos auf Google Play hochzuladen? Oder kommen dann Kosten auf mich zu? 

Ich dachte immer, bei der veröffentlicheung einer eigenen App kommen mehrere hundert Euro bis 1000 Euro auf mich zu. (°,°`) ...


----------



## Dompteur (16. Aug 2015)

Um eine eigene App zu veröffentlichen, musst du dich bei Google Play als Entwickler registrieren. Das kostet einmalig $25,-
Danach wird bei jedem Verkauf 30% Gebühr an Google fällig.


----------

